# Fisher 8.6 Steel VX2 V-Plow WNY



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

New Fisher V-Plow that came with the truck I bought. Dealer used it maybe once to clear their lot. Comes with everything...I think (controller, wiring, and blade). Was mounted on 2017 F250
I don't foresee myself needing it so I'd like to sell it

New they are $6,400? I'd sell it for $5000. Any of you pros on here that want to correct me on the price or other info I need to add let me know.

Located in Rochester NY


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yellow steel not stainless steel correct? 

PS xv2 not vx2


----------



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

JFon101231 said:


> Yellow steel not stainless steel correct?
> 
> PS xv2 not vx2


Yes Yellow Steel


----------



## kmbush (Oct 31, 2018)

GW_ said:


> New Fisher V-Plow that came with the truck I bought. Dealer used it maybe once to clear their lot. Comes with everything...I think (controller, wiring, and blade). Was mounted on 2017 F250
> I don't foresee myself needing it so I'd like to sell it
> 
> New they are $6,400? I'd sell it for $5000. Any of you pros on here that want to correct me on the price or other info I need to add let me know.
> ...





GW_ said:


> New Fisher V-Plow that came with the truck I bought. Dealer used it maybe once to clear their lot. Comes with everything...I think (controller, wiring, and blade). Was mounted on 2017 F250
> I don't foresee myself needing it so I'd like to sell it
> 
> New they are $6,400? I'd sell it for $5000. Any of you pros on here that want to correct me on the price or other info I need to add let me know.
> ...


Do you have the mounts too?


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

GW_ said:


> New Fisher V-Plow that came with the truck I bought. Dealer used it maybe once to clear their lot. Comes with everything...I think (controller, wiring, and blade). Was mounted on 2017 F250
> I don't foresee myself needing it so I'd like to sell it
> 
> New they are $6,400? I'd sell it for $5000. Any of you pros on here that want to correct me on the price or other info I need to add let me know.
> ...


still for sale?????call me 631-680-0079


----------

